# High Res TTOC image



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi All!

Anyone got a high resolution 'TTOC' emblem pic I can use for the lockscreen on my iphone4???

I've got an Audi one at the moment which looks pretty cool (if I do say so myself) but I think the TTOC one will be a few degrees less!

Thanks!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Might just have 

Original one with the sharp corners:










Slightly more rounded version:










Or, the alternate logo I've been playing with:










This new logo isn't really in use yet, but it's going to be offered as an alternative for some of the club clothing and other merchandise fairly soon.

If they are not high enough res then let me know and I can still help 

Nick


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Nick, will have a play around with them and post back

I prefer the rounded one but with the metallic letters


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just for you


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahhh, just what I needed!

Saves me some photoshop time!

Thanks a lot

Pete


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm.......looks quite good...


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

very beautiful, but i prefer the 4 rings wallpaper..!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Where did the cool Audi rings pic come from then? (I like it , I like it a lot)


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

jev said:


> Where did the cool Audi rings pic come from then? (I like it , I like it a lot)


Right here...


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks that's Champion


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

englishdad said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the cool Audi rings pic come from then? (I like it , I like it a lot)
> ...


Love that pic m8,   any chance you could pit a TTRS badge under it so I can also use fo my iPhone


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> englishdad said:
> 
> 
> > jev said:
> ...


I'd be happy to if I had a high res image of the TT RS logo  Point me in the direction of one and I'll do it


----------

